# Vape instead of Cigs



## Ori (Mar 22, 2017)

_Ok, ok, _before I get any hate about vaping, you guys should really consider this.. Not only for health factors but it is way cheaper than smokes!

Initially it will cost more, but you can get a 'starter' vape for like $20-30. A 30ml of e-juice is usually $10.00 - 19.99 depending the quality but it is roughly 15-20 packs of smokes and it lasts much longer.. Vaping 2.5ml a day will get you to 12 days. I guess it will differ for everyone depending how much they do smoke.

Most people save $900+ dollars a year when they start vaping.

Just thought I'd put it out there!


----------



## todd (Mar 22, 2017)

I love any flavors of custard.. don't really like the fruit stuff


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 22, 2017)

It's got to be at least healthier. Not necessarily healthy or risk free but 4-6 chemicals have to be better than 4000-7000+


----------



## Ori (Mar 22, 2017)

I really enjoy the drink flavors like Mocha, or baked stuff.. especially the stuff I can't eat. My favorite is original Cannoli flavour. Wow my favorite flavours are names of my dogs, definitely not intentional. Vaping aactually really, really helps me with my munchies too! Heh. - @todd 

@Sirius - Well, I mean, it's way, way healthier!
 If you got the time...........


----------



## AAAutin (Mar 22, 2017)

Pretty damned difficult to snipe vape juice...


----------



## todd (Mar 22, 2017)

glycerin is at walmart by the bandaids. 144 ml for 4 bucks. you can buy a bottle of vape juice at double the nicotine strength you want then cut it in half.. easy way to double your amount and it doesn't change the flavor much.


----------



## Tude (Mar 22, 2017)

Interesting - I see lots of students with them at college, but downtown at bus stop is the cigs.


----------



## SammyG (Mar 22, 2017)

I have heard all kinds of stuff about vapes not being tested and juices having harmful chemicals, however this could all be nonsense, especially compared to cigs.


----------



## travmhid (Mar 23, 2017)

Gotta say, vape is a pretty great way to smoke pot too if you can get your hands on some wax.


----------



## Ori (Mar 23, 2017)

travmhid said:


> Gotta say, vape is a pretty great way to smoke pot too if you can get your hands on some wax.



They actually have some herb pen vapes, too. Just throw some bud in it, and you're good to go.


----------



## todd (Mar 23, 2017)

vaping some * banana pudding* atm.. mmmmm


----------



## A New Name (Mar 23, 2017)

Sirius said:


> It's got to be at least healthier. Not necessarily healthy or risk free but 4-6 chemicals have to be better than 4000-7000+


You should try vaping pure arsenic.
Please don't.


----------



## travmhid (Mar 23, 2017)

tacology said:


> They actually have some herb pen vapes, too. Just throw some bud in it, and you're good to go.


Cool never tried those. My boss on a farm job just died and I 'inherited' his stash. It's just a battery, coil, and globe + his remaining wax. For green he had a bunch of rolling papers; he's got a giant mason jar of the stuff but there's no way I can smoke it all before the job ends, and there's also no way I'm gonna hit the road with it either. xD So I'm tokin' as fast as I can.


----------



## Ori (Mar 24, 2017)

travmhid said:


> Cool never tried those. My boss on a farm job just died and I 'inherited' his stash. It's just a battery, coil, and globe + his remaining wax. For green he had a bunch of rolling papers; he's got a giant mason jar of the stuff but there's no way I can smoke it all before the job ends, and there's also no way I'm gonna hit the road with it either. xD So I'm tokin' as fast as I can.



If you would like some help with that... I'll be on the way!


----------



## todd (Apr 4, 2017)

just got a rebuildable dripping tip for my vaporizer.. when the wick gets old and burned just rewick with organic cotton and keep on vaping


----------



## Ori (Apr 4, 2017)

I was looking into one of those! I don't think I'm there yet though.......... soon!


----------



## todd (Apr 4, 2017)

im hoping it saves money on coils. im already cutting store bought juice in half with walmart glycerine. buy it at 6mg nic and cut down to 3. so basically paying 10 dollars for 200 ml juice


----------



## Ori (Apr 4, 2017)

Are you using vegetable glycerin?


----------



## todd (Apr 4, 2017)

yes . 120 ml for 4 bucks


----------



## Ori (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh man, I'm gonna have to get me some of that.

I really want to get one of these: http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-283.html


----------

